# Whitfield County



## HuntFan (Oct 31, 2011)

Updates for Whitfield County please.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 8, 2011)

3 of us hunted Sunday afternoon & nobody saw a single deer.  However, Saturday afternoon 2 kids harvested 2 different bucks.  One being a kids first buck, the other being a 125+" Whitfield Co. 9 pointer.  Very rare in these parts for sure.


----------



## Steyrhunter (Nov 9, 2011)

Son killed his first deer on Saturday afternoon.  Piebald doe with more white than brown.  Issues with posting pic but still working.  She came out with 3 others about 25 minutes before dark.  We are seeing scrapes and rubs, but have only taken 1 nice 9pt from our lease


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 11, 2011)

Steyrhunter - What is the general area of your lease?  My reason for asking is their is a small pocket of piebalds located in N Whitfield Co. that we hunt (several have been taken over the past 7-8 yrs) & I was wondering how close you are to that area.  PM me if you would like or I can give you my cell & we can talk.


----------



## bowtech06 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Rut signs*

Anyone seeing any rut activity?  Up till 2 weeks ago we were seeing some bucks still running together.  We are still seeing does with fawns.  Rubs and scrapes have been showing up everywhere for the last 2-3 weeks.  Dad killed a nice 8 friday morning.  Was not chasing.  Hocks were stained but not too stinky, neck was starting to swell.  Anyone seeing any chasing?  We are seeing alot of deer but no real rutting signs.


----------



## HuntFan (Nov 29, 2011)

Our group saw several good deer over the long Thanksgiving weekend but only one buck was actually running a doe.  The rest were either feeding or doing what i refer to as the "rut trot".


----------



## HuntFan (Dec 1, 2011)

I watched a really good buck, 17" inside 8 or 10 pt chase a doe last night in a field in Whitfield Co.  Tells me the rut is certainly not over & maybe, just maybe its just warming up.  The rut has been very different this year so far.


----------



## NGa.MtnHunter (Dec 1, 2011)

I was coming home from Cohutta WMA today and seen a buck chasing 2 doe, they were in the field on the south side of Hwy 2 right before you get to Clines sawmill.


----------

